# The Barbara Hannigan Thread



## Albert7 (Nov 16, 2014)

Canadian soprano, lives in Nova Scotia, and ain't Anne of Green Gables.

And conducts too.

I really loved her on the DG Dutilleux Correspondences disc. And Lulu too.

Any other fans?


----------



## starthrower (Dec 11, 2010)

A recent project.


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

She was on Dutch .T.V not so long ago with Reinbert de Leeuw doing Satie.
I do like her except for the somewhat mannerism conducting.


----------

